# A little miracle after loss



## princess_bump

Well i wasn't going to do this so soon, but i could probably do with lots of positive vibes and support!

We're sooooooo happy and terrified after the loss of our beloved little lamb that we got our :bfp: this week! On another digi, this time 2-3 since conception, i'm either dated at 5+4 or 6+5, i'm thinking more like 6, but not 100% as i have yet to have af since our loss (taking from suspected hcg levels at the time)

So here you have, we have a beautiful gift from lamb and another baba growing :cloud9:

https://i390.photobucket.com/albums/oo342/princess_bump/6e00d7bc.jpg
:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## clairebear

First of all i missed the post that you had lost lo so first massive hugs!!! I'm so sorry hunni x x 



But congrats on your newest bumpy x wishing you a happy healthy 9 months x x


----------



## pinkbow

Congratulations :flower: lots of sticky dust to you hun :hugs:


----------



## Dimbo

Oh my goodness PB, just slide that one n there slyly why don' tyou :winkwink: :kiss:

CONGRATULATIONS sweetie, I'm so pleased for you. 

I had a feeling thid might be your lucky month, but I didn't want to upset you by asking. 

:hugs::kiss:

ETA: I'n feeding & typing awkwardly, excuse typos x


----------



## princess_bump

thank you all :hugs:
dim, your so lovely! thank you honey, i feel so lucky and blessed, me and james both do! what ever happen's, we have maddi and 2011 has bless us with two wonderful tiny babies xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congratulations hun! :) xx


----------



## Mummy~L

Congratulations!! Sticky dust for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## v2007

:)

Congrats chick. 

Have a happy and healthy 8 months. 

V xxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Wonderful news!!! Congrats to you & James!! :wohoo: xxx


----------



## XKatX

Massive congratulations to you both! Sending lots of sticky dust too :dust: x x


----------



## vanillastar

Congrats!! HH9M!


----------



## samzi

congrats hun, hope its a sticky one x


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Congrats hun sticky :dust: !


----------



## xLaurax

Woop woop!! I've been bursting with excitement for you guys ever since i got your text earlier!!

You know how happy we all are for you guys!!

Congratulations again, Mondays going to be so so exciting, can't wait to see you!!! xxxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## pink_bow

Aww huge congratulations! xx


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Kimboowee

Yayy!!
Congrats!!


----------



## BlackBerry25

YESSSSS!!!

Congrats!!!!!! 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations my lovely friend. What a beautiful gift from little lamb.
Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months
You know i am always here and sending all the positive vibes in the world to you
xxxx


----------



## lisa1980

:happydance:

Congratulations!!

Lisa x


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## DonnaBallona

massive congratulations :cloud9: hope this is the sticky one you dream of xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Fantastic! Congratulations! xXx


----------



## Tasha

Oh My Goodness!!!! I did wonder earlier, but YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! 

Fingers crossed for that rainbow hun :hugs:


----------



## daisy74

Congrats!! I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months :) :baby:
~*~**~**~~* Baby Dust for the rest TTC ~*~*~**~**~~**~


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations my darling!!! :dance: I'm so thrilled and excited for you and James. What a wonderful gift from your precious little lamb :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Blah11

Oh Ive just seen this! Congrats, so happy for you. Sticky dust this will be your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## lollylou1

I'm really pleased for u hunny huge congratulations
Lou
Xxx


----------



## Lyrah

A huge congratulations to you sweetheart!! :hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hayley x

:wohoo: soooooo pleased to see this, so so happy for you and wishing yo a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond :hugs: x


----------



## nessajane

Huge congrats hunni x


----------



## taperjeangirl

aww Carly :hugs: I didn't know about your loss, 

But massive congrats on your new little baby! Take care :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

Yay!! Congratulations Carly!!!! :)


----------



## Sherileigh

Congrats!! What great news!!


----------



## flubdub

Congratulations and Good Luck!! :wohoo:


----------



## jen1604

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeee! So pleased for you darling :hugs: :hugs: congratulations xxxxxxxx


----------



## lucy_x

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh42/girl_looney/friends/friends-congtratulations.gif


----------



## louise1302

oh wow !! massive congrats sweetie so happy for you and james xx


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations :) xxx


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Bittersweet

Congratulations :).xx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations Carly!! :hugs:


----------



## cinnamum

aaaw this is fantastic news hun!
xxxx

wishing you a happy and very healthy 40 weeks (as 42 is too long. lol)

love from the jackson 4 xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Wonderful news my lovely x


----------



## sabby52

I know I have already spoke with you and you know how excited I am for you and your family but CONGRATULATIONS :) :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## mandy81

aww sweetie so happy for you xxxx

congratulations :) xx


----------



## princess_bump

thank you everyone :D after a scary weekend of bleeding, we've seen baby twice now - one beautiful heartbeat and beautiful baby :cloud9:


----------



## Dizzy321

Congratulations :happydance: wonderful news :flow: xxx


----------



## smartie

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## bluebell

Congrats on your news, I'm so happy for you :happydance: Sending lots of :dust: your way!!

xx


----------



## ALY

awwwww big big big CONGRATULATIONS sweetie :kiss:


----------



## JulianasMommy

congrats!!! I hope the same happens for me this month!!!! Did they say why you bled?


----------



## Ilovehim89

congrats!


----------



## 678star-bex

congrats to u.


----------



## princess_bump

JulianasMommy said:


> congrats!!! I hope the same happens for me this month!!!! Did they say why you bled?

thank you :) they said it was implantation, i've still had very small amounts of discharge tbh still, but on the scan's you can see right under baby there area where the bleed came from. they said that as it was implantation the blood would either be absorbed into the body or it has to come out. wishing you so much luck for your bfp :hugs: xxx


----------



## twiggy56

aww congratulations! Sticky thoughts for you hun :hugs:


----------



## ellismum

Not been around recently so only just stumbled on this, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Scuba

Congratulations - so pleased for you xx


----------



## embojet

Huge congratulations x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations :)


----------



## helen1234

said congrats on my birth story thread but just popping over here to say officially :hugs: sooooooo happy for you babes xxx


----------



## anna_marie

Congrats!!


----------



## reallytinyamy

awwww honey- long time no speak! I am so pleased I popped by and saw this.

Huge congratulations to you, James, Maddi and Lamb


Sending positive vibes and sticky dust x x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

=] congrats chick 

xxx


----------

